# open remote desktop port



## redtriwing (Jul 4, 2004)

i have a friend who wants to access a computer on the office network from home through remote desktop in windows xp pro. their setup is as follows:

(Internet) --- (DSL Modem) --- (Master Router)

And then the internal network is as follows:

(Master Router) ---|
|--- (Sub Router One)
|--- (Sub Router Two)
|--- (Sub Router Three)


In effect there are three different internal networks. Each subsequent router's WAN port is connected to the LAN ports of the Master Router. DHCP is enabled on ALL routers. The WAN IP address of the Sub Routers are given by the Master Router through DHCP (10.0.0.100 to 10.0.0.150 with subnet mask of 255.255.255.0), and the Sub Routers then have their own LAN IP address as well. The Sub Router I am concerned with is 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.150 (with subnet mask of 255.255.255.0) Right now, I have placed the Sub Router One (to which the required computer is connected) in the DMZ zone of the Master Router and the required computer in the DMZ zone of Sub Router One. But this is not secure. I tried opening port forwarding, UPnp, and Port Triggering but that didn't seem to work. It worked only when I did the DMZ thing. The two routers are:
Master Router: BEFSR41 V3
Sub Router One: BEFSR81UG

How can I get the port forwarding to work on both routers without an insecure system I have now?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Do you have Static IP addresses set on the Sub routers? Do you have a static IP address set on the computer you want to remote into? Is there a firewall on the computer you are trying to remote into? Is your DSL modem acting as a router as well? Some do and some don't! You should be able to just keep forwarding port 3389 till you get to your computer. On the main router forward port 3389 to the wan IP of the sub router, then forward port 3389 on the sub router to the computer you want to remote into.


----------

